# 1 lb a plant or more - Who's done it - indoors?



## jmansweed (Jan 29, 2010)

Title says it all. Lets here your best harvests per individual plants in indoor grows and your methods of production?

Remember, a picture is worth a thousand words..............


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 29, 2010)

Save alot of heartache if pics are attached. This should bring the hidden growers out of the woodwork.... If the following can be attached too, even better.

grow method
veg time
flower time
nute schedule
total watts
ventilation set up
strain
Number of plants
Sq ft
etc

PS, bump bump, BCseeds. This is your time to stop lurking. You want me to pay $400 for ten seeds and a million others? Step up


----------



## jmansweed (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks Nouvellechef,

Check this out - hXXp://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=12653&highlight=400w


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 29, 2010)

Thats what I am talking about. That is believeable.


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Jan 29, 2010)

holy crap!!!! thats a ******* plant right there boy


----------



## Droopy Dog (Jan 29, 2010)

Gives me hope.  LOL  :holysheep: 

DD


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 29, 2010)

Damn...I'm happy with a qp/plant!


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 30, 2010)

Look at this one Jman. Someone initially said 40lbs from 10 buckets. I browsed it and didnt tally it up. But it looks very well done from briefly looking at it,

thcfarmer.com/forums/f8/help-vertical-lamp-placement-12877/

Saw 4U is in there somewhere later on too.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 30, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Damn...I'm happy with a qp/plant!


 
*Me too... if i can get a qp of a plant im happy..i flower 6 plants a time so . lol me and the wife need no more and never less.. *
*LH*


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 30, 2010)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *Me too... if i can get a qp of a plant im happy..i flower 6 plants a time so . lol me and the wife need no more and never less.. *
> *LH*


 

LOL...I got 6 going right now to!  under 1000w in 5gl trash cans, all plants were LST'd so I'd be happy with that amount...would last me for a bit...lol


----------



## DonJones (Jan 30, 2010)

So, it seems that the answer is that none of our members have gotten a pound/plant indoors although they can find posts on other forums of people who claim to have gotten that.  Is that correct or did id miss some thing?

There are a lot of local growers claiming 1.5 lb / AK47 in hydro indoors, but no one else seems to be able to get anywhere near that from their clones and doing exactly what they say to do to get that kind of yields.

So unless it is someone I know and trust, I'm not going to put much stock in the claims.

Great smoking.


----------



## jmansweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Thats why I posted it Don, I think it's achievable but have seen little proof on this site. I tend to trust the opinions around here more (mainly because of my association) - I'm not knocking the other sites just how I feel. 

I've been digging for a link..... 10 plants - DWC - CO2 - like a 10 ton air conditioner - vegged like hell - vertical hanging lights - something like a 43 pound harvest!         I'll keep looking


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 30, 2010)

I know others will disagree. But I just ran Vertical grow, no hoods. Those lower popcorn nugs, are not popcorn with vertical. They are Apricots, .5oz branches. If I did not have height issues, switched to hydro, I firmly believe a lb a plant is possible. We are gonna find out in 8 weeks for new journal. And no, electroshock is def not taking place....


----------



## jmansweed (Jan 30, 2010)

It is possible indoors Nouvell - I agree. The vertical light system can develop some incredible yields. I'm looking forward to your journal.


----------



## DonJones (Jan 30, 2010)

jmansweed,

I've seen my son pullover 8 oz/plant (I think he got like 11 oz from one) indoor in a home made dirt mix, but that is a long ways from 1.5 lbs, or even 1 lb.

I'm going to get a couple of those 1.5lb/plant clones because they produce really good quality and better quantity than anything else I have now.   I'll please very glad ti get even 3/4lb/plant.

They are using DWC -- a bathtub in a travel trailer with 6 plants so I should be able to get close to the 3/4lb mark using 5 gallon buckets.

Great smoking.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 30, 2010)

Out of those freebies from Attitude in Dec. The Sleestack, LA, OG, cant remember the other one. What is the opinion here of which would achieve the highest yield. Giving everything is dialed in? I have all of them and one strain will fill the Ebb system.

Or I can order another strain, but would like to use one of those.


----------



## DonJones (Jan 30, 2010)

nouvellechef,

Can you post a good picture of how you use the vertical lights?  

I'm using vertical lights inside of commercial high bay reflectors and like them better than the ones that I converted to horizontal lights in hoods like the 6" air cooled hood  posted in the DIY section.

Thanks.

Great smoking.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 30, 2010)

Nouvelle if your wanting to try to hit that 1lb/plant I would say to go with one of the heavy hitters that are known for huge yeilds, like chronic, big bud, critical mass...one of these where the genetic build up is there.  With all my yrs of outdoor growing I have noticed that my biggest yeilders have ALWAYs been of a lesser quality than the really potent strains.  So I know we all want huge yeilds, but I prefer a happy medium between a decent yeild, and a killer high.

I'm not calling anyone a liar....but I just find it hard to believe that these people are pulling these weights indoors.  It's not hard for me to jump on the band wagon and say I get them to...you folks don't know me, I could lie my butt off and none of you would know the difference.  I just don't see the point in lieing about it...if I get .65g/W and it's killer smoke...then thats what I got...no shame in it.  I believe these stories get bigger because one person claims it so others don't want to be looked at as less talented...so they claim it to.  I would say for the most part our memebers here are about growing good weed, and helping others do the same.  Telling lies about the possabilities of wieghts only confuses things when others can't seem to pull the same.

I don't have a whole heck of alot of indoor experience, but I've been growing outdoors for a long time, and been around pot growers my whole life...pulling 2 lbs/plant outdoors is something to brag about!  I still can't believe these indoor claims...if it were possable the breeders would be puttimg these weights on their plant descriptions.  Don if youy can pull 3/4 lb off of 1 AK47  I want to know what you are doing!  I've been around those genetics for a long time, seen them grown in hydro several times...I have yet to see as much as 1/2lb off of one plant let alone 3/4...so please fill me in if you reach your goal!  Like I said I don't think it's impossible...but I don't put alot of stock into these claims either.

Anyone have the website for these BC guys?  I can't find it.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 30, 2010)

bcseeds.com

Out of the UFO freebies, which one would have the best chance?

Don, I will get some pics up when I get it all laid out. The link above to THC farmer is a shot of basically what it will look like. For those of you that know those ticket wheels, on a old restaurant pass line. I am thinking about mounting one vertically for each plant. It could spin with plant at the point it comes time to help her stand up. At 16oz dry plus, it will need some caregiver help 

Here I go spouting off. I will save this thread hopefully for someone to come foward and give a outlook at pics we have seen from breeders claims. If I owned a seed bank, I would for sure work hard, dedicate my time to showing a journal of many months to growing the optimum indoor plant. That link from Jman above shows how one plant can be grown an make the most out of each plant. In the end I would think that what we all strive for. Not just yield, overall just a happy healthy indoor plant.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 30, 2010)

I am really more interested in pushing one plant to its max potential all the while keeping it healthy. 

PS, I just finished a large grow. It would be like night and day to have to take care of 8 monsters rather than 40 average. IMO


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jan 30, 2010)

seems to me that the biggest factor in a 1lb plant would be veggie time... if you vegged a decent plant for 4-6 months, trellised it well, you could get an elbow from it.  but on a straight 60/60 day pattern it seems less likely.

i am pleased with 3-5 oz on a 60/60 cycle.  i got almost 9 oz from one Sweet Tooth female last crop - but she was topped a couple of times and left in veggie for about 90 days before flowering.  Mainly nugs instead of colas - but heavy little suckers that leaned over and grew towards the ground (pic below).  best return on any single plant i ever saw.  the un-topped sisters of that plant each pumped about 5 oz on a 90/60 cycle under twin 1000 HPS, fed with FF big bloom and tiger bloom, in 3 gallon (too small) grow bags.  no question they would have done even more in 5-8 gallon bags...


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 30, 2010)

PieRsquare said:
			
		

> The size of the plant has nothing to do with it's potency. "Monster" plants are no better in the long run than what you're callin "Average" plants. The outcome is the bud, not the size of the plant. Again, I stress that you can grow more weed faster with smaller plants in the same amount of time and space and it will be just as potent as any weed from larger plants of the same strain.


 
I never mentioned potency. I was focused on not maintaining 40 plants and just be able to do 8. And your claims of growing more weed from smaller plants than larger ones, is non-sense. It has nothing to do with sq ft. It comes down to grams per watt based on the growers skill level.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 30, 2010)

Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> seems to me that the biggest factor in a 1lb plant would be veggie time... if you vegged a decent plant for 4-6 months, trellised it well, you could get an elbow from it. but on a straight 60/60 day pattern it seems less likely.
> 
> i am pleased with 3-5 oz on a 60/60 cycle. i got almost 9 oz from one Sweet Tooth female last crop - but she was topped a couple of times and left in veggie for about 90 days before flowering. Mainly nugs instead of colas - but heavy little suckers that leaned over and grew towards the ground (pic below). best return on any single plant i ever saw. the un-topped sisters of that plant each pumped about 5 oz on a 90/60 cycle under twin 1000 HPS, fed with FF big bloom and tiger bloom, in 3 gallon (too small) grow bags. no question they would have done even more in 5-8 gallon bags...


 

I dont think it will take a 4-6 month veg. I am hoping someone can accomplish it in less than 20 weeks, start to finish.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 30, 2010)

Prove me wrong. Show me a journal, baller.

PS, lets not get off topic in a battle. I could care less how or what you grow. I have plenty of dank. This thread was put in place in the hope we can see this produced at a minimum of a lb. Hell, heard 3lb's yesterday, still trying to get that outta my head.


----------



## jmansweed (Jan 30, 2010)

I put this thread up to prove a point - you can achieve 1lb grows off single plants. It has been done and will be in the future I'm sure. It is usually uneconomical due to the typically long veg time associated with this style of growing. I've mentioned this concept before and it's important to understand imo.

Production is measured accurately in grams per kila-watt hour or simply grams per watt. This number in reality should include veg time. When looking at the total amount of energy used and the time the plant has taken up space in the room, it simply does not make sense under many conditions. There are exceptions. 

The numbers speak for themselves when comparing the use of substantial light for 11 months to get 1 to 2 pounds off a plant TO perpetually flowering smaller plants. The perpetual harvest will turn over faster and produce more in almost all cases when plants are grown under similar conditions.

A few of us were told some one produces 3 lbs a plant under 3000 watts flowering indoors, using long veg times, LED veg lights, electrical stimulation, paramagnetic forces and incredibly heavy producing genetics in soil. In truth, this thread was meant to expose these apparently new age growing methods for what they are - which has yet to be determined. 

I'm very interested in improving production rates for all of us here. My biggest harvests are off my mother plants typically. They are in the veg room for like 7 or 8 months just bushing out. I have 4 usually and flower them under a 1000. In the past, each pushes about a 1/2 lb. These plants were not designed for flowering however, they have their purpose and thats clones. I'd imagine with some thoughtful pruning techniques I could hit a unit with one of these. - maybe?

Time for a new project. Lets here it guy's! Who's done it?


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 30, 2010)

PieRsquare said:
			
		

> "Nonsense" is one word. it's not hyphenated. It's also incorrectly applied to what I said. Obviously you haven't a clue what you're talking about. Go back and play with the other beginners.


 I personally don't think critiquing someone's spelling and belittling people is a healthy way to participate in a discussion. In fact, i can think of no quicker way to get people to ignore your point and your knowledge.



			
				jmansweed said:
			
		

> I put this thread up to prove a point - you can achieve 1lb grows off single plants. It has been done and will be in the future I'm sure. It is usually uneconomical due to the typically long veg time associated with this style of growing. I've mentioned this concept before and it's important to understand imo.
> 
> Production is measured accurately in grams per kila-watt hour or simply grams per watt. This number in reality should include veg time. When looking at the total amount of energy used and the time the plant has taken up space in the room, it simply does not make sense under many conditions. There are exceptions.
> 
> ...



Alright Jmansweed! way to keep us focused, professional, and respectful. I like your attitude/approach. Props dude!


.


----------



## jmansweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks Monkey, Love the quote btw - I'm a big HST fan.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 30, 2010)

PieRsquare said:
			
		

> I don't understand this fascination with "1 lb plants". With the ability to clone perfect duplicates of potent plants, it's not how much comes from each plant, but how much comes from a certain amount of square footage, inside, in a certain amount of time. Who cares if it comes from one plant or twenty. I can grow 8 plants that produce 32 ounces of weed way faster than I can grow 2 plants that produce the same amount of weed in the same amount of area. The 8 plants cost no more to grow and produce more weed faster. 1 pound or more per/plant? Who cares? I don't. I care about how much weed I can grow in my area in the shortest amount of time. If someone is concerned with producing more than 1 lb of weed per/plant, I'd say they're playing at it, not growing at it. Get real. No attack meant. Just my own thoughts on the issue. Now, outside weed is something different. Keeping a plant at a size that is most beneficial to hiding it would negate making it a pounder or better. LST to make it lower, with more branching would make it less obvious to casual observers.


 
This was my point. It had nothing to do with potency. I understand a strain is a strain, with some variation. My whole thought on hoping someone could produce a lb per plant, was not vegging for months. We just saw a 5 week veg and 8 week flower produce a lb from one plant. Your method of smaller numbers will have the same flowering period, and prob the same yield, whether one or a bunch. I also love the fact of having only one plant to tend too. Thats just my personel choice. No offense meant. Hope to have you growers input revealed some more here. Thanx for joining.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 30, 2010)

PieRsquare said:
			
		

> Not that I really care what you think about it, but telling someone who has already done something that the fact that they did it is nonsense is rude, arrogant and uncalled for. Talk to your buddy about his lack of politeness, not me.


 I just call them like i see them dude. I mean no disrespect to you OR anyone here (but you obviously did) 

I thought his use of the concept of 'nonsense' was valid in the context he meant. Not saying i agree with his opinion/experience or with yours.

I think the fact that you reacted the way you did says more than the facts you're trying to convey though. But that just how i see it..


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 31, 2010)

PieRsquare said:
			
		

> I return insult with insult. The fact that you think it was misplaced or inappropriate means not a wit to me.



I suspect that's not true or you wouldn't have responded 



> Since you were not part of the incident, perhaps you should have stayed out of it. His use of "nonsense" was absolutely inappropriate, as was your participation in the exchange.



On a public forum we are ALL welcome to give our input 




> You may now have the last word if you must.



Based on your previous reactions i doubt you're gonna give anyone the last word.. but THANKS!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 31, 2010)

Jeez this started out as a simple "lets see what you got" because someone was makeing claims of producing 3 lbs off of 1 plant indoors...we called him on his crap and Jman posted this thread to see if they can produce pics of what they claim.

Nobody said anything about this being the best way, or the most economical, or that we were going to start trying to grow single huge plants.  The thread was posted to try to see if people who are makeing bizarre claims can put up any proof to their claims.  This is not here to try to convince anyone to try this...lol....maybe we need to put a "warning: do not try this at home" post above it.  

No need for insulting each other,... come on...we just want to see if people can proove what they are claiming.

Chill Brotha's!!!

[just wanted to throw an edit in here.  It was brought to my attention that I was not being fair in my statements here, and after looking at this I have to agree.  Just because I find something hard too believe or far fetched does not make it "crap"  I'm not in any position to call anyone a liar.  So if my comments offended anyone I apologize.  I guess if you can seriousely produce these amounts then more power to you, and I need to listen to what you have to say.]


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 31, 2010)

Well of course quality genetics are a must, you can see below, I know a thing or two about putting some frost on my ladies. I see what you are saying, but it's not about what I can grow in a perpetual harvest per year. I totaly understand doing that would increase yield over time, no brainer. But this is  geared to one plants capacity. If it can be documented and layed out so someone can follow it. Getting 16oz plus per plant would be an amazing sight. Whether it's one or a bunch.


----------



## jmansweed (Jan 31, 2010)

I'd be happy claiming the feat - and am feeling quite determined to try myself......


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah me too. I am a little concerned with the Ebb buckets, but I will give it a go anyhow. I am betting this thread gets alot of views but sadly maybe only your one example.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 31, 2010)

Having done a scrog i think it's quite possible to get a lb but the veg time would of course be crazy. Not as crazy as one might think though. If using a bubbler bucket type of system, as i did, you would want a bigger container than the normal 5 gallon bucket. The roots in my 5 gallon bucket filled it and caused some severe problems with the airstones and the recirculating system, not to mention is could suck the water down in a heartbeat. 

 I like the concept of keeping the plant numbers low and still getting huge harvests. Looks way better in court when you only had 3 plants instead of 30, even if the harvest amounts would have been the same


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 31, 2010)

Exactly. If I am gonna try it will be one plant in 18gal tote with 12" stones, big pump and in the middle of 6k watts surrounded on all sides by vertical lighting. Working on lay out now. Ebbs just not gonna cut it for this. Any ideas on layout for bucket system, the 18 gal tote and 6 bulbs vertical?


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 31, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Exactly. If I am gonna try it will be one plant in 18gal tote with 12" stones, big pump and in the middle of 6k watts surrounded on all sides by vertical lighting. Working on lay out now. Ebbs just not gonna cut it for this. Any ideas on layout for bucket system, the 18 gal tote and 6 bulbs vertical?


Seems like 6k of lights is overkill to me. One of the benefits of a scrog is that you have an even canopy and can use a single horizontal light instead of the vertical lighting setup. Also running 6k of lights would drive up the cost of growing that elbow dramatically. 
Good luck with whatever you decide! I'll be very interested to watch..


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 31, 2010)

The room is 124sq ft. Pretty much same set up as I had without height restrictions. I will push the ebb to there max, but it ain't gonna hold a lb. The 18gal tote will be somewhere in the middle. I can do how ever many pots I want. Not sure if I am gonna screen it or not. I know you have the room Jman and the knowledge, join the bandwagon and give er a shot.

Pie, that sounds all good except the 14/10 light schedule. Won't more dark speed up flower cycle? I think I am gonna need 9 plus weeks of flower for this. 2lb's? Holy smokes.


----------



## jackson1 (Jan 31, 2010)

I for one think this is a fun idea and I have no idea why anyone would berate another for wanting to try an experiment like this. Who cares? life is just to short for that. I am watching and will be apart of the excitement with you when the grows start. I actually can't wait to see the outcomes and what all had to be done throughout the grows trying to achieve a specific goal. 

Here is to you being able to carry on without interference and negative behavior.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't get the 14/10 cycle suggestion from AreaOfACircle's rambling post.


----------



## jackson1 (Jan 31, 2010)

PieRsquare said:
			
		

> For you to alter my member name and refer to it as a "rambling post" is being rude. Why are you being rude to me?



Berating people and forcing your methods on someone in a thread that has nothing to do with you or the way you grow is not rude?


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jan 31, 2010)

uhm... excuse me.  you say you get 2 lbs from a single cutting in a 4'x4' space?  and that you take over 2 months to cure before smoking?  i am sorry and do not mean to be rude, but that is just preposterous.  





			
				PieRsquare said:
			
		

> Growing a pound+ per/plant isn't difficult. I've done it quite a few times. Then I found that I could grow more, with less risk of a "one-plant-nightmare", if I grew more plants in the same area. Here's the simple recipe for doing so; Use a ebb and flow hydro system that is set up properly in a room that is at least 4 feet by 4 feet in area and at least an 8 foot ceiling. Use GH's 3 part nutes. Use a sexually mature female clone of a plant known for high yields like "Big Bud".


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jan 31, 2010)

no, because i -have- grown for a long time is why i can say it ain't happening.  

thats like saying "i want to live forever.  just because no one else has does not mean i can't"




			
				PieRsquare said:
			
		

> No it isn't. Some people cure for much longer than that. Since I've done what I say, your contradiction of it doesn't hold water. Just because you haven't done it, does that mean no one else can?


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 31, 2010)

PieRsquare said:
			
		

> Growing a pound+ per/plant isn't difficult. I've done it quite a few times. Then I found that I could grow more, with less risk of a "one-plant-nightmare", if I grew more plants in the same area.  Here's the simple recipe for doing so; Use a ebb and flow hydro system that is set up properly in a room that is at least 4 feet by 4 feet in area and at least an 8 foot ceiling. Use GH's 3 part nutes. Use a sexually mature female clone of a plant known for high yields like "Big Bud". Use 5,000 lumens of MH light per square foot of plant area, as close as possible without burning the clone. At 6 inches tall, top the plant. Every third node above that, top each branch again. Use LST to slowly spread the branches in all directions in your grow area until each branch has filled the lateral areas of the entire space to the walls. Then allow the plant to continue growing upwards. This will allow all the side growth to grow upwards also, making a room full of branching. Then, allow the plant to grow in vegetative state until all the branches are between 24 and 36 inches tall. At that height, put the plants into a 14/10 HPS lighting, with the 10 being lights on. Switch the nutrients into a 100% flowering solution. Put a 4 inch mesh screen or net immediately above the plants to support the colas later. Continue the grow, moving and redistributing the branching to even spacing throughout the grow until harvest day. Do not flush, do not stop nutrients, do not change anything or add anything else during the grow, right up to the day you harvest. When you harvest, harvest the entire plant at once. Hang to dry for one week in a 70F-75F temp with lots of air movement between the hanging branches. After that week, carefully snip each bud off of the lumber and store it in tightly sealed jars, half full, laying on their sides. After the first week in the jars, carefully turn the jars to reposition the weed without touching it. Then open the jars for 3 hours in a room with fans moving the air about. Then reseal the jars tightly. Each 3 days after that, for exactly two weeks, perform that task again. Then do so at two week intervals for two months. Now your weed is dried, cured and ready to smoke. It may not be the smoothest smoke because you haven't flushed and stopped nutes until harvest day, but the additional growth of THC and calyx growth will be increased as a result. You should have close to 2 pounds of weed. It's that easy. Good luck. If you follow these instructions, you won't need luck.



Interesting. So you grew a 2lb plant in a 4x4 area on a 14/10 light cycle?
Can you provide a picture of one of your 2 pound plants? I've never seen one..


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jan 31, 2010)

then prove reality wrong and post pics of this regular accomplishment for you.  in short - prove it.

you seem to have a rather large chip on your shoulder.  



			
				PieRsquare said:
			
		

> I've also grown for a long time and what I say I've done is exactly what I've done. You may say "The sun won't come up tomorrow", but just because you've said it, certainly doesn't make it a fact. The fact that I have indeed grown using that method and with those results, makes your comments nothing more than silly.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Jan 31, 2010)

PieRsquare said:
			
		

> For you to alter my member name and refer to it as a "rambling post" is being rude. Why are you being rude to me?


 
You were being rude to several other people, then post some bizarre 10/14 advice, when you're trying to maximize yield.

Why would 10/14 be used?


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 31, 2010)

PieRsquare said:
			
		

> No. I don't post pics of my grow rooms. In fact, I have only a very few that I've ever taken. I see no point in it. To waste time growing a 2 pounder when a multi-plant grow would have grown the same amount of weed in less time is also pointless unless someone just wants to do it for fun. It was nothing more than a method I used before deciding on displacing it with something that works better.


Well then.. as i've never seen a picture or proof of a 2lb plant i'm still of the belief that it doesn't exist.


----------



## jmansweed (Jan 31, 2010)

PieRsquare - thanks or sharing your success - lets keep focused however. You guy's seem to be nit picking each-other over curing. That has nothing to do with over all productivity (gathered you don't let everything mold to all hell.) We share ideas on this forum - we don't knock others ideas. Its how we do things here - cooperative and informative. Explain to people the science behind your choices if you want them to understand. Stating your technique - with no evidence or facts backing it mean very little. Your unconventional with the 10/14. How does this improve production? Not for you personally, but how does it make the plant respond. Maybe it's something we can incorperate into our system with proper explaination. I will say however, we all have success from 12/12 for a reason. 

FYI - Sagarmatha promotes a 6 month cure. Different strokes for different folks. PieSquare's methods are his own and I'm sure are effective for him.

If you can produce a lb per plant and know how to consistently, please enlighten us as to how - in detail. Broad descriptions of methods are easy to throw out there. I can tell every one to grab a screen, grow a dwc with a heavy yielding plant in it for 6 months veg and then flower it to get a lb off a single plant - that does not mean I've done it. 

So lets here it. 1 lb per plant and proof.........actual proof


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 31, 2010)

PieRsquare said:
			
		

> I've explained exactly how to grow a single plant, 1 pound plus, grow. If you don't believe it, then just don't. I couldn't care less. I've done exactly what I said and with the exact results I mentioned. I can see that this site has a lot of very rude, very inexperienced growers and some very immature people on it. You've done your work well. I'll go to another group. I wish I could say it's been nice, but it hasn't. Go ahead with your immature little flaming without me. Bye-Bye kiddies.


 I know alot but I'm always willing to learn more. Always on the lookout for a new concept or technique. You seem very set in your ways an quite upset when people question your ways or results. An open mind is a beautiful thing. No need to get so upset when people question it. You could have parted the Red Sea as well but without proof it's yet another unbelievable claim thats little too big to swallow. Show us the results. Otherwise it's just hearsay..

Let's all grow the mythological 'bigfoot' of plants!!!


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jan 31, 2010)

sigh... get over yourself dude... you consider anyone who does not blindly accept your errant fantasies to be a lessor human.  you think if someone does not agree with you then they are attacking you.  its called "paranoid delusion".





			
				PieRsquare said:
			
		

> And you are one rude dude. I have no "chip". What I do have is a very natural inclination to defend myself when attacked. If you were, I can imagine that you would also defend yourself. Get this, rude dude, I don't need to prove jack to you. Go ahead and continue your little silly game without me. As for your "reality", it's not. You live in a fantasy world where everyone must agree with you or they aren't real. Anyone who does exactly what I posted will have the results I had. You want proof? Then do what I said, smartazz.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 31, 2010)

Can't we all get along?  Pie it's very apparent who came on with the insults.  Your very first post was telling Nouvelle chef how stupid the idea was and what was the point of this experiment.  It (was) all right there in balck and white.  But seems that you decided to delete all your posts.  If you don't like, or agree with people experimenting then don't contribute to it, but you can't expect to come on and toss insults like you did, and not have people defend themselves.  At the end of your posts you make it sound like you were the one being picked on...when in reality you are the one that started the whole thing.

Pie, I've always appriciated your posts.  But we need to let people see whatever it is they feel the need to see.  I personally don't have the time or space (or the desire for that matter) to preform these tests, but I'm excited to see what these guys that are wanting to try it produce!  Who am I to knock what someone else is interested in finding out?  Your lack of showing pictures to back up your statements is the very reason that this thread was begun in the first place.  Because someone who obviosely has growing knowledge was makeing unbelievable claims with out providing proof...so you can understand where people are coming from when they say they want to see what you claim.  Read the very first post in this thread again...it's very apparent.  

Like I said I have always apriciated your posts man...but we can all get along and agree to let people do whatever it is they want with their grows, without tossing insults.


----------



## smoove (Jan 31, 2010)

Let's see if I can get this back on track for you guys. I Got pretty darn close on my last run which was 2.25 ounces short of 1 pound. 

*Light:* 400W HPS
*Strain:* Purple Cindy X White Widow
*Method:* Hydro DWC
*Veg Time:* 19 days
*Grow Space:* 2'X3'
*Final Cured Weight:* 13.74



I got my seeds from this grower and this plant:


Who actually did get just over 1lb grown indoors in a Aeroponic setup... even with a couple branches being pollinated with a White Widow Male.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jan 31, 2010)

bravo smoove!  great pics...


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 31, 2010)

I luv it. Thanx for contributing!!!


----------



## jackson1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah man, that is a little monster.


----------



## jmansweed (Jan 31, 2010)

Now we're talking


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 31, 2010)

RIGHT ON SMOOVE!!!  sweet man...really!


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 31, 2010)

WOW, thats outstanding! Almost a gram per watt. Nicely done!!!


----------



## 420benny (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice big girls! It figures that a Cindy was involved with that much weight. I heard that is one of the reasons why some growers keep her around, besides being dank bud. Impressive numbers. How old was the plant in the last pic?


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 31, 2010)

19 day veg, everyone. Health, lumens, expertise. Again well done.


----------



## uada101 (Feb 1, 2010)

im doing my first grow big, sixty pots 16 strains about 5 weeks in.under two 2 -1000 watters seems i have the green thumb:holysheep:


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 1, 2010)

What's your sq ft?


----------



## jmansweed (Feb 11, 2010)

A few of us have been watching this grow - it's worth sharing w/ everyone I think: 

hXXp://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f54/warehouse-15308/


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 11, 2010)

Lettin the cat outta the bag.


----------

